# Coruzin's Blue Topaz LS



## Coruzin (Mar 15, 2015)

I suppose I will start a thread on this thing. It is growing on me. Things in my life that do get attention. I don't plan on anything crazy, but I like to spot mine in a parking lot easily and it needs to be clean and cared for. Depending on $, wife, and ambition, I have a few plans for it.

I bought it with 56k at a dealer. It was obviously well cared for with no noticeable paint chips, only one tiny ding, very few scratches. The inside is almost perfect. Aftermarket cruise was added and it has fog lights. Otherwise I presume it is a bare LS auto. The previous owner complained of steering catching so the entire rack was replaced right after I bought it. I also serviced the trans myself thanks to the forum.

I went on Amazon and ordered Husky floor mats and carbon fiber look stickers to cover the oversized gold bowties. I plan to add some wheels, probably 16's, but they will be on all year round. 


I have shown it elsewhere here, but here is what I drove home.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Coruzin said:


>


:tongue4:


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

It helps that you're working with an awesome color. Always have loved that blue.


----------



## Coruzin (Mar 15, 2015)

I addressed the odd 2-3 shift. It got worse warm. I assumed it was likely the level was wrong. I warmed it up and ran it while I opened the fill line plug. About half a quart came out. It works great now. Long skinny arms are a magical tool for this job.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Overfilled. It happens but not often. Usually these things are underfilled to "save money".


----------



## Coruzin (Mar 15, 2015)

I was just thinking I haven't done a thing to this car so I had nothing to post. It has been a good car so far, just nothing new to report. No news is good news.


----------

